# Bersa bp cc



## fljayhawk (Jun 2, 2011)

For all you 
Bersa fans, I called Bersa in NJ to get updated info on the 9mm BP. Was told it should be ready for sale in the U.S in late Aug. or early Sept.


----------



## franco45 (Feb 2, 2011)

Budsguns has them in now. $332 shipped.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

What Bersa is that? I'm not familiar with that one.tumbleweed


----------



## jonnyutah (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm completely new to Bersa. but I happen to stumble upon the new BP9cc in my search for a slim pistol and am I glad I did. this thing is thin and sexy!  great review and pretty accurate from what I've seen. 8+1 capacity, very nice grip and even a rail for a light/laser. this gun strikes a nice balance between concealed carry and a primary home defense gun. only problem is you can't find them anywhere! Where can you find it? price is amazing but where is it!?!


----------



## cluznar (Mar 11, 2012)

Have a Bersa Thunder .380 and plan on buying a BPcc 9mm soon .... I like Bersa guns.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

cluznar said:


> Have a Bersa Thunder .380 and plan on buying a BPcc 9mm soon .... I like Bersa guns.


Like I said, I knew about the .380 ACP CC model, but I did not know they made a CC model in 9x19mm.


----------



## JJW (Feb 25, 2012)

berettatoter said:


> Like I said, I knew about the .380 ACP CC model, but I did not know they made a CC model in 9x19mm.


Actually, they make 3 or 4 models in metal frames and DA/SA, in both 9mm and .40 cal. Plus the BP9CC is their first polymer frame/ striker fired. I don't think it is available right now, but the also show making the BP in a .40 cal.


----------

